# Pride in workshop?



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

I have seen some fantastic craftmanship in shop cabinets. Even some vintage tool chests. Of course we take some pride in our workspace, but there is a time for everything. One of the last bits I needed was my router bits storage after re-aranging everything. Drew one up. Looked at the price of ply and guides. Well, I bought this cheap Home Despot PB wonder for less than $100, had it together in half an hour and can get back to work. Sure, no pride craftsmanship, no excuse to practice my dovetailing, but it works. Maybe someday when I have finished by backlog of projects I will have the time to spend on shop storage that is furniture grade.

What does everyone else think?


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

As someone that has a "furniture grade" workbench, I'll be the first to wade into the fray.

Until recently, my shop cabinets were a mismatched assortment of tubafor and melamine benches, BORG roll around cabinets, and whatever else would get the job done. Last year I decided that would change. I'm nearly finished with the workbench. It provided and opportunity to try out some things and also to get back into the practice of making larger pieces since SWMBO wants lots of new furniture for the house.

The new bench, upgraded tools and equipment, and other shop improvements give me a sense of pride and accomplishment every time I go in the shop. They also remind me that I can make high quality projects. I think my mother would be happy to see how clean I keep the shop now that I have "nice things". Hopefully, others that come into the shop also can get a sense that I take pride in my work.

I plan to continue my efforts and make a drill press base cabinet as well as a new side/outfeed table with storage for the table saw.

Having pontificated on my workshop dogma, I will say, "to each their own". I certainly don't judge a woodworker based on what their shop looks like, or the equipment, storage, and tools they have or don't have. The finished projects are what matters.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Mine were in the router cabinet. I took them out and started using fishing tackle boxes because they were becoming disorganized. Now that I'm retired they will go back to the router cabinet and free up the space the tackle boxes are taking.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

No worries just use whatever gets the job done. I watched a YouTube video where a guy was doing wood working. A person in the comments said "yeah but how could you do without all those fancy tools". The builders reply was basically he had started with junk and worked really hard to produce nice stuff and did very well at it which is why he could now afford such nice tools now. We all aren't where we wanna be but we ain't where we started either just just keep working


----------



## Bearcontrare (Oct 6, 2020)

Have you ever seen pictures of the Dominy Workshop? 
Do whatever works for you to keep your tools organized. In today's world where even water is grossly overpriced, no one's gonna throw stones.
Personally, I think it's a grear solution for your needs.


----------



## Jimarco (May 15, 2015)

If I can keep mine clean and organized then I have accomplished something. Painted most everything including the floor in the shop except tools and the workbench. It aids in helping lighting the shop and finding small things when they get dropped.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I've never understood the best wood, joinery, and largest amount of time spent on "shop furniture" that the working plan is to cover it with sawdust, globs of glue, and assorted finishes. I'd rather use all of the above to make something nice for inside the house.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

You will probably find that your solution works well and will never change it. Shop storage does not need to be fancy or high grade as you say.

The key is functional and yes be sturdy to hold up to the stresses that the equipment puts on it.

I build my benches out of left over framing material from the shop build. I do have a few cabinets that I hung on the walls. Some of the storage solutions I come up with are for the need. I have also taken time to build in which I learn a new process if I can. Or to prefect a process, with certain joints.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

I'm all for "do what makes you happy" that means you can hold plate your plane and I'm all for it. Use it rusty, whatever. As long as you enjoy your time out there doing your hobby.

If it's a business not a hobby then there's no way to justify fancy furniture in the shop. As a hobby, I'll do what I enjoy.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

> I ve never understood the best wood, joinery, and largest amount of time spent on "shop furniture" that the working plan is to cover it with sawdust, globs of glue, and assorted finishes. I d rather use all of the above to make something nice for inside the house.
> 
> - therealSteveN


Ditto, but to each his own, rather spend my time making useless saw dust for some on my many power tools and just be a happy dust maker, 
everyones mileage will differ for sure

rj in az


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I bought several 2-drawer file cabinets many years ago. They work well for my purposes. I also have a bunch of melamine cabinets. These were all bought while I was still working, and needed storage but had little time to make anything. It all looks crappy, but it works.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

therealSteveN said:


> I've never understood the best wood, joinery, and largest amount of time spent on "shop furniture" that the working plan is to cover it with sawdust, globs of glue, and assorted finishes. I'd rather use all of the above to make something nice for inside the house.


The other way to look at that is the shop is your home. In my case, the shop itself is one of my achievements in life. I want it to look good when people visit. If I was running a business and did not allow customers to visit the shop it would be different. But if it is a business and you do have customers actually visiting the shop then how the shop looks does matter. Customers will notice how your shop looks. Of course, it all depends on what you are selling too. If they are buying cabinets, it's one thing. If they are buying artesian pieces, it's another. I sort of expect someone making art pieces by hand to have some chips on the floor.


----------



## CommonJoe (May 8, 2021)

I think everybody is at a different place in their own journey. 
It doesn't matter whether you have particle board or fine furniture. We all have different objectives.
I could give many different reasons for each, but the bottom line is that we just do what we can with what we have. 
When your objectives change your shop furniture will change.
What one person may think is glamorous may be a hindrance to someone else.

For myself, I would like to have the furniture style shop. When I retire, then I can concentrate on the finer things in life but that's just how I look at it. My achievements mean more to me than what my shop looks like.

Everybody has their own opinions.


----------



## RyanGi (Jan 13, 2021)

I use shop furniture and fixtures as a way to practice joints, techniques, materials choices, and finishes. None of my stuff matches, but I keep notes on them and then have physical & visual references of different skills and techniques to review when I want to build a specific project. Seems to work for me!


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

One of the main reasons we built a new shop is to get ORGANIZED. I was so tired of tripping over extension cords and dust collection, moving sheet goods around to get to the one sheet I needed etc......
We are taking the time to layout the new shop in a good workflow pattern with all the utilities out of the way. 
And since is the last workshop I will ever build it is a point of pride for me that it look impressive when people walk in!!! That is as important to me as how my house looks or the yard looks. 
Granted we may still use something that is utility until we can get around to building something better but the end goal (which we may never reach) is to have one of those shops that people walk into and go WOW!
And I will say I spend more time in the shop now just because it is a lot easier to work in. There is a LOT to be said for having a pleasing atmosphere where you work!!
That being said, everyone on here is at a different point in their lives. And trust me there have been times when my "workshop" was nothing more than a tiny storage building crammed to the ceiling with stuff and all the work was actually done outside. And having that background I can say does make me appreciate what I have now!!

God gives us the winter cold and snow so we appreciate the spring!!


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

That is why I am working on my shop, get it to a point that I can work in there freely with no obstacles and in comfort.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

OzarkJim - I thought He gave us winter cold to kill the mosquitos (no offense Mosquito) and give us a short break from the endless road construction.


----------



## CommonJoe (May 8, 2021)

My shop is in a commercial space, so I'm more focused on function and organization.
Today I made a quick, not the purdiest, rack to hold all my edge banding rolls. Wall space is usually a premium so I found some space underneath the stand that holds my air compressor. 

Shops are a progression, whether it's your show shop or work shop, The longer and more you use it the more you find what your needs are and always upgrading to meet them.

Here is what I built.


----------



## YRTi (Jan 11, 2022)

I do woodworking only as a hobby but when you don't feel right about your shop, feel free to check mine here and feel better


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

The costs associated with shop stands etc is dead loss. Cheap and functional are the order of the day. Whatever works is best. If you wanna build fancy stands and such, great, but realize that it doesn't add to your bottom line. I would much rather show off a piece of fancy woodwork in my living room than covered in crap in the shop.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I think you can take it to an extreme, but each person has his own preference.

Some people like their shop to be a showcase in itself. Mine always looks like a dump.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I keep my shop fairly clean, and tools put away most of the time. But my main concern is the workflow and being safe.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

MadMark said:


> The costs associated with shop stands etc is dead loss. Cheap and functional are the order of the day. Whatever works is best. If you wanna build fancy stands and such, great, but realize that it doesn't add to your bottom line. I would much rather show off a piece of fancy woodwork in my living room than covered in crap in the shop.
> View attachment 3859960


The thing for us is we try real hard not to let things get "covered up" or cluttered in the workshop. There are two of us working in it and that makes it a respect for the other guy thing too. And we can make nice things for the house AND the shop. It is simply a point of pride for both of us to have a nice shop. It is the culmination of a lifetime of hard work. And honestly, we are still a long way from achieving our goals with the shop. It is a work in progress (we just finished initial construction around April this year and still have a LOT of interior work to do). 

I do understand that not everyone can do that and that it is not that important to everyone. To each their own. No disrespect is intended if you work a different way.


----------



## rcucancic (2 mo ago)

EarlS said:


> As someone that has a "furniture grade" workbench, I'll be the first to wade into the fray.
> 
> Until recently, my shop cabinets were a mismatched assortment of tubafor and melamine benches, BORG roll around cabinets, and whatever else would get the job done. Last year I decided that would change. I'm nearly finished with the workbench. It provided and opportunity to try out some things and also to get back into the practice of making larger pieces since SWMBO wants lots of new furniture for the house.
> 
> ...


Earl can you post some photos of your shop? Thanks


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Functional has a beauty of its own, sometimes you just have to look hard to see it. One important aspect of my functional approach was that all dedicated aux stands for bench tools were size so that their tops are all more-or-less level with the top of the saw (which doubles as my primary bench).
I use the saw as an assembly station because I can rapidly build alignment and gluing jigs with the fence, a corner square or wood block, and a wooden Jorgensen clamp. Setup and teardown is almost instant and I don't clutter the shop with "occasional use" jigs.
Same with the drill press. My fence is a 1x1x12 stick with a 1/4-20 pivot/lock knob & bolt thru it. The length stop is another wood block and a 4" F-clamp. Plumb is from my 3" magnetic square. Again I can setup & tear down in a snap no matter what the measures needed. No fancy T-slots, center inserts, non-magnetic tables, etc. I do have aux lighting for it, and all bits stored within arms reach -- important for a one-legged gimp!
Putting tools in a big purpose built cabinet, to me, is a complete waste. Yes, it makes the shop less cluttered -- but also _less used_ as you'll soon get tired of set up/tear down/repeat. Additionally, I generally don't have just one of something, you outgrow dedicated storage or you stop growing. I keep appropriate accessories next to each machine that needs them. Different machines have duplicated accessories so they're naturally spread out.
My shop is a work area. The only creature comfort is my chair and the radio. I've seen shops with tv's, desks, computers, and even a wet bar. To each their own, but I don't socialize in the shop, I WORK in it.
Keep it clean enough to be safe, but I only clean up at the end of the job.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I have made tables, lathe stand from an old HF lathe, router tables out of 2x4s and laminate sink cutouts from a cabinet and countertop shop.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

rcucancic said:


> Earl can you post some photos of your shop? Thanks


Just take a peek at his Showcase  He does really nice work.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

MadMark said:


> Functional has a beauty of its own, sometimes you just have to look hard to see it. One important aspect of my functional approach was that all dedicated aux stands for bench tools were size so that their tops are all more-or-less level with the top of the saw (which doubles as my primary bench).
> I use the saw as an assembly station because I can rapidly build alignment and gluing jigs with the fence, a corner square or wood block, and a wooden Jorgensen clamp. Setup and teardown is almost instant and I don't clutter the shop with "occasional use" jigs.
> Same with the drill press. My fence is a 1x1x12 stick with a 1/4-20 pivot/lock knob & bolt thru it. The length stop is another wood block and a 4" F-clamp. Plumb is from my 3" magnetic square. Again I can setup & tear down in a snap no matter what the measures needed. No fancy T-slots, center inserts, non-magnetic tables, etc. I do have aux lighting for it, and all bits stored within arms reach -- important for a one-legged gimp!
> Putting tools in a big purpose built cabinet, to me, is a complete waste. Yes, it makes the shop less cluttered -- but also _less used_ as you'll soon get tired of set up/tear down/repeat. Additionally, I generally don't have just one of something, you outgrow dedicated storage or you stop growing. I keep appropriate accessories next to each machine that needs them. Different machines have duplicated accessories so they're naturally spread out.
> ...


Totally understand where you're coming from but different from my situation and I would offer, from many others who do what they do. It's not something I do for income so of course, that takes a lot of pressure off. That may change a little as I get older, retire and find a niche that pleases me and makes a few bucks besides. I love to putter in my shop and build guitars and other wooden objects that please me as well as help out friends the neighbors and other people. My shop is never going to make it into a Fine Woodworking mag, ha, but it's a comfortable space! I do enjoy building stuff including for my shop for organizational or just functional or (or not) cool stuff. Friends and I "hang" in the shop a fair bit. Kinda like the local pub but different.


----------

